# Pasture/Seed Drag



## Vol

From Hay and Forage.....a nice and inexpensive drag that appears like it would work well.

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage.com/equipment/homemade-tire-drag-helps-establish-broadcast-seeded-forages


----------



## Nitram

MANY THANKS VOL!!!!! Just what I need to drag the pasture and spread the S it! It's really hard on my junk harrow and when it catches a lodged rock!!!!


----------



## Vol

Yea Martin, I also thought that this drag would be ideal for scattering winter accumulated cow dung....and probably would work well for overseeding/ broadcast seeding like the article touted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

They left a few important points out, very important actually. How do you cut em? Secondly have you ever tried to drill a hole in a tire? Years ago took the treads that the semi's would puke of on the side of the road and bolted them to the steel wheels on a old New Ideal tedder to increase traction, not a fun job at all drilling holes in rubber.


----------



## Nitram

Would also think on the back row to have a bar dragging to keep that row having tension on it? Drilling rubber x2 on drlll bit size. Cutting going to try jigsaw perhaps start it with cutoff wheel ?


----------



## JD3430

Would a York rake do a similar job?


----------



## mlappin

Seen something very similar years ago, except this one 10.00-20 semi tires were used in two rows and they had them mounted under a old three point field cultivator. In the dead of winter they'd run it over corn stalks and just shatter them.


----------



## Vol

Nitram said:


> Would also think on the back row to have a bar dragging to keep that row having tension on it? Drilling rubber x2 on drlll bit size. Cutting going to try jigsaw perhaps start it with cutoff wheel ?


Martin, I have always used a jigsaw to cut tires with also....works fairly well.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku

I've been pulling tire drags to scatter dung ever since I've been driving a tractor. Never cut 'em in half like this, I can see where it would be more aggressive. I think a recip saw would make short work once ya got the blade thru it.
I've also heard (never tried it, yet) a section of chain link fence worked real good with a couple tires on top to hold it down.


----------



## Nitram

urednecku said:


> I've been pulling tire drags to scatter dung ever since I've been driving a tractor. Never cut 'em in half like this, I can see where it would be more aggressive. I think a recip saw would make short work once ya got the blade thru it.
> I've also heard (never tried it, yet) a section of chain link fence worked real good with a couple tires on top to hold it down.


Yes I believe it would provided you don't hit any lodged rocks they would tear the chainlink fence in short order old bed springs were used back in the day but same problem. My main concern is any metal being broadcasted that is why I llike the tire idea aslong as it has no steel belts or use them whole insted of cut would need more rows of them in that case. Martin


----------



## FCF

urednecku said:


> I've been pulling tire drags to scatter dung ever since I've been driving a tractor. Never cut 'em in half like this, I can see where it would be more aggressive. I think a recip saw would make short work once ya got the blade thru it.
> I've also heard (never tried it, yet) a section of chain link fence worked real good with a couple tires on top to hold it down.


Made something like the chain link fence drag but use a feedlot panel with a wooden frame of 4x6 on top for the weight and to hitch to. Haven't hit any really large embedded rocks so don't know how it will handle them. Works fine so far as a pasture drag and the wife uses it in place of the TR3 rake we once had, not as good as the TR3 for the horse arena.


----------



## cornshucker

We got a couple of screens from a rock quarry that were used to screen small rip-rap, same principal as the chain link fence just a lot more rugged. About 4 inch square opening and 5/8 wire size in this screen. Just bent the ends up at about a 30 degree angle and welded a piece of 1 1/4" angle iron to keep from digging in the ground.


----------



## RockyHill

Using feedlot panels must be a Kentucky thing . . . works for us even without a wooden frame


----------

